# Be prepared to be extorted by customs if you import a dog.



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

So I got my puppy from Aritar Bastet in Czech Republic(and we are very happy to have her!), but...

When I went to pick the puppy up, the US customs department forced me to hire a broker to get clearance to pick the puppy up, ending up paying $251 or else I would be denied clearence. This is apparently a new thing and there was alot of other people in the office cussing and screaming up storms. One later even yelling, "I've shipped dogs for years, and this is the first time this has ever f***ing happened!".

Just a heads up.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just imported a pup (picked her up at SFO in June) and only paid $40 cash for handling (we were told this before getting to cargo).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It is not a new thing for brokers. Depends on the airport and the officials.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used to work for a Scotch whisky company, and did clearances myself all the time....even in a controlled state (liquor) I was able to clear small amounts of whiskey with the proper licensing....so when we had direct flights from Germany, I and a couple friends who imported infrequently, had no problem clearing them ourselves

When they come into a bigger city (Atlanta, DC, Philly) I was told I had to use a customs broker...I had planned on going to Philly and clearing myself and the broker contacted me and told me that I could not - I HAD to use him....argued about it pretty seriously....

Had a pup imported from Czech R for a friend in Arkansas, flew into Texas, and he was able to clear it himself I believe...

Due to shipping costs and heat - I chose to ship to Toronto and had the dog consigned to friends there who picked her up...we paid the fees (~ about $150) to get her in and over the border...but had no problems....

I think the bigger, busier international airports are more strict now, and require a known broker which expedites the clearance, as IDs etc are done by the broker, so it would follow that LA might be...

Lee


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If you're dissatisfied with the way Customs handles its duties, contact your U. S. Senator or U. S. Congressman, outline the problem you encountered and ask them if they can help rectify it so it can't happen in the future. If Customs did something contrary to the law, the problem will be addressed and rectified.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I think they are also keeping track of the quantity of dogs an individual is bringing in. We had to pay the 250.00 in June to our broker/breeder and she mentioned that she had just been told she was requires to pay a brokers few due to qty. but it was also customs in NY. She was not happy....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When Raina came over from Germany with her sister littermate we used Gradlyn Kennels to pick her up from the breeder and handle the shipping. We did have to pay customs separately but since we were shipping two pups we split the cost. Landing in Miami in the summer is very iffy for dogs even though we had them shipped in early June. The heat is a big factor and Gradlyn Kennels will not ship if they are not in a temperature controlled compartment. I didn't mind paying whatever it took to get her here safely. We did have to wait a long time at the cargo dock before customs released them even with both me and the other owner going in every five minutes to ask what is taking so long.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this at seatac?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We had to have a broker when I brought Odie home. I try not to think of the costs. I think that it was included in my purchase price though I can't remember for sure. The shipper did handle most of it, and my friend who had a broker handled the rest, for this, she got the puppy.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, this was at Sea-Tac. All other responses makes sense, maybe next Ill ship to PDX International...


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

arycrest said:


> If you're dissatisfied with the way Customs handles its duties, contact your U. S. Senator or U. S. Congressman, outline the problem you encountered and ask them if they can help rectify it so it can't happen in the future. If Customs did something contrary to the law, the problem will be addressed and rectified.


Agreed! That being said, I think we need to understand first what are the policies and how are they de-facto imposed. Rumors, what someone told another person, what someone experienced 30 years ago, etc. - are not the answer. One interseting point is if dogs are treated differently from orher imported animals and if so why?


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

They are cracking down on breeders and the dog trade(and from what I suspect, racism in the form of punishing people for buying outside the US). One lady that was cussing and screaming had brought back her dog from sending it to Hamburg for training and was being charged as a breeder. She was absolutely livid and pissed.


----------

